# border marches



## vincix

"Crucially, part of the new lands on the *border marches* turned out to be another area of flat ground, a plain easily twice the size of Kansai"_ A Brief History of the Samurai_, Jonathan Clements.

Cum pot traduce acest „border marches”? Am găsit intrarea în wikipedia (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/March_(territorial_entity)) și am văzut că în limba franceză îi spune la fel. Oare în română e la fel? În dicționar n-am găsit cu sensul ăsta, dar poate că există oricum.


----------



## farscape

Cred că ar merge *marcă*, teritoriu de graniță aflat sub o conducere militară.

f.


----------



## vincix

Mulțumesc. Este exact ce căutam


----------



## vincix

Acum mă gândeam, marcă de hotar sau dintre hotare crezi că funcționează? Există contexte unde nu este clar dacă nu explicitez puțin folosind un cuvânt-cheie precum „graniță” sau „hotar”.


----------

